# Taking care of car



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, Id like to ask some questions about car care. I have been reading a little bit about it, but there are so many things that I just got confused, there is waxing, polishing and 10 other things. What do I need to do to make my car look better on the outside, that I can do at home without any expensive tools.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Touch up nicks and scratches. Wash as needed. If garage kept, wax twice a year. If not 4X. Use leather cleaner/conditioner if appropriate. Spray rubber seals with silicone twice a year. Vacuum as needed. Tire shine spray also protects against UV. Use after washing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Like Corday said, UV protection is the key. Get some UV protectant for plastic too and wipe the head and taillights occasionally so the plastic won't oxidize so badly.

http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-G17110-Headlight-Protectant-oz/dp/B006FUT15Y


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Clay. That's right, clay. A clay bar can work miracles on a car finish that feels a bit rough. Yes, it can be hard work, and takes a while to do it right. It can also be used on glass. Makes the finish really smoooooth.


----------



## melissarubbe (May 5, 2015)

It's easier than ever to do that using a clay bar will remove embedded surface contamination that still remains after a maintenance wash. After using a clay bar on your paint you will be left with a surface that is as smooth as glass and properly prepped.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the comments 

So the clay you are talking about is something like this?
car clay bar | eBay

And I would like to polish a car for shine effect too, is it worth buying a machine and paste?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Clay bars are sold by various companies. You can find them at Autozone, Walmart, etc. You also need to use a lube with the clay bar. Detail spray works, or you can make a lube with a spray bottle, water, and a few drops of liquid soap.


----------

